# Waaaaaaaaaah!! Story on increase in unwanted cats..



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Won't somebody love us? Britain's cats are being abandoned in record numbers and inspiring volunteers are struggling to find them homes | Mail Online


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

this is a nicer story! A No Kill No Cage policy sanctuary!! - Lynea Lattanzio has 700 cats at sanctuary in Parlier, California | Mail Online


----------

